# Advice on Living Room



## Dana11 (Mar 5, 2009)

dlenart said:


> Greetings,
> I'm in need of some good advice on what to do with my living room. I recently remodeled it by updating the fireplace, adding some windows and installing a casual HT entertainment system. I've got a huge couch section as well and the room just doesn't seem to fit together. the fireplace is awesome but i think it conflicts with the HT wall. The couch section is comfy but is too far from HT section (16 feet)
> 
> Here are some pics to get the disucssion started.
> ...



Hi Dan,

the color you choose for the sofas look great. good choice! the problem lies in the color of the windows. furniture int going well together and you need to add more of it. the space between the TV wall and sofa is too far. the sofa color and the curtains clash as well. you could have used sheer drapes with little print on it. the window color needs to be changed from white to the darker color. close to the shade of the fireplace.
You can add ottoman a printed rug for the floor. Add soft furnishing if you want to add a tiny floor seating area in one corner.


----------

